# Andrew Ashling: Just Don't Mess With Us (Explicit Gay Romance - Humor)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters*_

These stories are just a collection of slices of life. As such there is no mystery, no specific ending to be reached. They're satire, spoofs, and not to be taken too seriously. If *A Dish Served Cold* were Coke, this would be Coke Ultra-Ultra Light. Naturally, I hope you will enjoy them. If I can make you smile once or twice, I will consider my goal accomplished.

Hell, I'll settle for a raised eyebrow.

These stories are not exactly PC. They take a light-hearted, irreverent, sarcastic view at morals. They are sometimes very explicit. Again: they're not meant to be taken too seriously... So, you've been warned. If you're easily shocked, these may not be for you.

There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.

_Genres:_ Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, Humor, M/M-Romance


*As one reviewer wrote on Amazon.com:*

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values," unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

*Or as another put it on Amazon.co.uk:*

_"As the publisher's write-up says, these linked short stories have no nutritious value whatsoever. They are quick excerpts from the life of the four main characters who live together in a four-way relationship where love and sex flow freely between each of them. The stories contain quite graphic descriptions of the possibly unique lifestyle of Alan, Matt, Jamie and Jason. Not exactly a one-handed read but enough to set the imagination going.

If you fancy a quick dip into this book, it will keep you entertained. If you want a fulfilling book full of intrigue and meaningful prose, you'll be bitterly disappointed.

I enjoyed it for what it was."_

*To which another reviewer, on the same site, replied:*

_"Andrew Ashling is very good at revenge, if you read this, or "A Dish Served Cold", you will find an ingeniously wicked plotter at work.
But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story.
It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse.
Although I read it a while ago, certain scenes return to me. I am sure this is how we were all really meant to live and love (and stand up for ourselves)."_

But, really, you should check for yourself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got a few emails saying that the last time _*Just Don't Mess With Us*_ went free, it was too short notice and some people missed it.

The book is free again today, tomorrow and Friday (03/07, 03/08 & 03/09). That's Amazon-time, a.k.a. Pacific Standard Time.

Click on the image in the first post (or in the signature).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

A review on *Goodreads* says I'm "_sly and cheeky_."
And that's about the nicest anyone had ever said about me. 
Thanks Vfields.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"...leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation."_

You can read the full review *here*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It's twisted and wrong and completely implausible... and entertaining the entire time. Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement. "_

More on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_This is a funny romp but do not search a realistic story in here; unless you don't compare it to some frat house type of story where the boys involved always try to prove that, under 21 years old you are really not an adult. Don't get mistaken by the cover, there is very little of innocence or naivete in this book&#8230;_

Review by Elisa Rolle


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling is very good at revenge, if you read this, or "A Dish Served Cold", you will find an ingeniously wicked plotter at work.
But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story."_

More of this review on Amazon UK


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"As with all other of Andrew's stories, this one also comes with warnings. At this point Andrew shouldn't surprise me anymore, but it seems it doesn't matter what type of story he writes, he manages to shock and entertain me every time. I found myself torn between being disturbed with their antics and laughing my ass off, on a couple of occasions at the same time."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"In this story, I again love the voice he uses in writing and am impressed that, in a relatively simple tale, he can make he laugh, blush, take offense, and rethink my values. His stories don't necessarily change my values, but they do make me stretch some of the boxes in which they are housed."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal?' and can you truly be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this and other reviews on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I laughed a lot. But warning, at times it's not very politically correct."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

Here is the link on Goodreads of this review, but this is actually all of it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"And it's funny!!! I think I love Matt's granny the best."_

More (not much more) of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Just Don't Mess With Us: Family Matters* will be free from *June, 3rd until June, 7th*.

Probably for the last time in a long while.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Ever thought about how it would be if you were in love with three persons at once? And all three were in love with you? And with each other? And you lived together? And you all were guys?

Five slices of life…


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every story is a combination of being horrid, twisted, sexy and yet kind of sweet in an odd way."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"They are quick excerpts from the life of the four main characters who live together in a four-way relationship where love and sex flow freely between each of them. The stories contain quite graphic descriptions of the possibly unique lifestyle of Alan, Matt, Jamie and Jason. Not exactly a one-handed read but enough to set the imagination going."_

More of this review on Amazon-UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"In this story, I again love the voice he uses in writing and am impressed that, in a relatively simple tale, he can make he laugh, blush, take offense, and rethink my values."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What the five chapters portrays is the perfectly functional everyday life of four deranged and highly disfunctional young men who are involved in a long term relationship with each of the others. We are not told about their past nor about what brought them together. We are shown how they live, love and protect.
As a unit they function perfectly despite some issues, the main one being that they are not entirely honest, for example not saying to the youngest that he does not know how to make love. But after all this is entirely realistic as it is very common, among "normal" families, to be silent about things that should be voiced. (&#8230 &#8230;this is a short, hilarious read. Not for the faint of heart as it is not only graphic but also outright evil. It also gives food for some thought about life, love and everything else that counts."_

More of this review on Amazon.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticize writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on Amazon UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"By portraying their five adventures the author also seems to satirize many aspects of the common American way of life, the juxtaposition of the four youngsters and the rest of the world exposing much that is wrong in it.
I was also wondering whether the reference to the March sisters of Alcott's Little Women is coincidental (The POV of view belonging to the second eldest who is also the bookish type -JO, the eldest "brother" being uninventive and conservative but reliable -Meg, the third eldest being frail and lost in his world of IT -Beth, the youngest being the prettiest, spoilt and fierce -Amy)."_

More of this review on Amazon UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Funniest book I've read in a very long time."_

This is it, but you can see it here, on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

This is it, but you can see it here, on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance. Truth, it's a backslash, they attack only when attacked, but nevertheless they are merciless. That is where the not-realistic side of the story comes into view, it feels a little impossible for them to not being questioned, but I don't think realism was what the author was searching, this is a funny romp, and as such, it accomplishes its task."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Revenge was never so fun, over the top and satisfying."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story. It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This books is now also available from *All Romance ebooks*s in both mobi and epub.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every story is a combination of being horrid, twisted, sexy and yet kind of sweet in an odd way."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved this. It's twisted and wrong and completely implausible... and entertaining the entire time. Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I do not recommend reading this while at work as I have been doing. Every time I burst out laughing I just get glared at."_

More of this user status update (while reading) on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I laughed a lot. But warning, at times it's not very politically correct. But any book that's got this in it is worth reading: Under the shower he sighed: "You're better than Risperdal or Zoloft, you know." "And you, my heart, can get me without a doctor's prescription," I replied, just a tad self-satisfied, "though I must warn you that I've been told that I am quite addictive."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories contain quite graphic descriptions of the possibly unique lifestyle of Alan, Matt, Jamie and Jason. Not exactly a one-handed read but enough to set the imagination going."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is the amazing true story of a fictional family like yours & mine and totally different at the same time."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"*Struck very deep chord with me - does that make me bad?*
Andrew Ashling is very good at revenge, if you read this, or "A Dish Served Cold", you will find an ingeniously wicked plotter at work.
But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It's twisted and wrong and completely implausible... and entertaining the entire time. Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone once said after reading these stories, _"Aww, I want to eat spaghetti off of naked boys too."_

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"To keep this short, this "book" is basically 5 short stories that revolve around the same characters. Each chapter deals with a different overall theme that affect the four main characters and how they deal with it. While the chapters or events don't connect to each other you do learn little tidbits about each character that'll explain something later.

There is at least one "graphic" scene in each chapter. The scenes are written point-blank with little fluff and detail. To me this is kind of nice, because you're not spending 20 minutes reading adjectives to describe what you've been imagining in your head the entire time."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Oh my, with a healthy dose of over the top revenge that leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation.Sit back and laugh a little."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling is very good at revenge, if you read this, or "A Dish Served Cold", you will find an ingeniously wicked plotter at work.
But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I am uploading my books to *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and to Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"By portraying their five adventures the author also seems to satirize many aspects of the common American way of life, the juxtaposition of the four youngsters and the rest of the world exposing much that is wrong in it.
I was also wondering whether the reference to the March sisters of Alcott's Little Women is coincidental (The POV of view belonging to the second eldest who is also the bookish type -JO, the eldest "brother" being uninventive and conservative but reliable -Meg, the third eldest being frail and lost in his world of IT -Beth, the youngest being the prettiest, spoilt and fierce -Amy).
Be it as it may this is a short, hilarious read. Not for the faint of heart as it is not only graphic but also outright evil. It also gives food for some thought about life, love and everything else that counts."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is a funny romp but do not search a realistic story in here; unless you don't compare it to some frat house type of story where the boys involved always try to prove that, under 21 years old you are really not an adult. Don't get mistaken by the cover, there is very little of innocence or naivete in this book.
(&#8230
I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance. Truth, it's a backlash, they attack only when attacked, but nevertheless they are merciless."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"My only real complaint, is that it's too short! Just when you really start getting to know and love the characters it's over."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A series of shorts about a group of young guys living together because they are all gay and support each other. You might want to suspend disbelief a bit as the stories are very much "us against them". That said, they are funny stories."_

You can also read this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Funniest book I've read in a very long time. :-D"_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is a funny romp but do not search a realistic story in here; unless you compare it to some frat house type of story where the boys involved always try to prove that under 21 years old you are really not an adult. Don't get mistaken by the cover, there is very little of innocence or naiveté in this book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There were quite a few times I was chuckling out loud. However, the stories of revenge proved to be beyond my comfort zone (very few scenarios fall into this category for me)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"As with all other of Andrew's stories, this one also comes with warnings. At this point Andrew shouldn't surprise me anymore, but it seems it doesn't matter what type of story he writes, he manages to shock and entertain me every time. I found myself torn between being disturbed with their antics and laughing my ass off, on a couple of occasions at the same time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book was a strange mix of sadism, ****-eroticism and humor. I initially had some difficulty getting over the sadistic part of the story and some of the unrealistic things that happened, but as I continued to read it and stopped taking the story seriously, I couldn't help but laugh at the antics of the four colorful main characters into whose quasi-family (the members of the 4-some at time act like brothers and then switch to kinky-mode) life we take a peek."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Both the characters and the stories are twisted, extreme, and not to be taken seriously.The question is, do you have an open enough mind for it? This book will offend as many as it will make laugh. Great job, Ashling! I took this to lunch and found myself being stared at as I was laughing so loudly at times."_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"a friend suggested this book to me and i loved it....a wonderful book to enjoy with a good bottle of wine on a saturday night..."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Okay, first of all, let me say up front that this book is DEFINITELY not going to be everyone's cup of tea. It is graphic, it will be offensive to many, and it borders on the obscene.
Those are the reasons I loved it. A book that takes extreme chances, an author that doesn't care if he pisses you off or makes you feel like you might be struck by lightning by the time you have finished reading is an author that I find refreshing."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is more like a collection of short stories about the same bunch of people. And it's funny!!! I think I love Matt's granny the best.

But the sex is HOT. Seriously hot! This was very entertaining! "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"As with all other of Andrew's stories, this one also comes with warnings. At this point Andrew shouldn't surprise me anymore, but it seems it doesn't matter what type of story he writes, he manages to shock and entertain me every time. I found myself torn between being disturbed with their antics and laughing my *ss off, on a couple of occasions at the same time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal?' and can you truly be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this and other reviews on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow, I loved this book. I think Andrew Ashling is one seriously solid, talented writer. A Dish Served Cold was thought provoking and it's stuck with me. This is a compete turnaround, funny, sly and cheeky at it's best. Revenge was never so fun, over the top and satisfying. I look forward to what's next from this writer."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance. Truth, it's a backlash, they attack only when attacked, but nevertheless they are merciless. That is where the not-realistic side of the story comes into view, it feels a little impossible for them to not being questioned, but I don't think realism was what the author was searching, this is a funny romp, and as such, it accomplishes its task."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story. It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

This is it, but you can see it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"a friend suggested this book to me and i loved it....a wonderful book to enjoy with a good bottle of wine on a saturday night...this really is a family..may not be what people consider a "normal" family..but i ask..what is a "normal" family"_

A little bit more of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"...leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"By portraying their five adventures the author also seems to satirize many aspects of the common American way of life, the juxtaposition of the four youngsters and the rest of the world exposing much that is wrong in it.
I was also wondering whether the reference to the March sisters of Alcott's Little Women is coincidental (The POV of view belonging to the second eldest who is also the bookish type -JO, the eldest "brother" being uninventive and conservative but reliable -Meg, the third eldest being frail and lost in his world of IT -Beth, the youngest being the prettiest, spoilt and fierce -Amy)."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Okay, first of all, let me say up front that this book is DEFINITELY not going to be everyone's cup of tea. It is graphic, it will be offensive to many, and it borders on the obscene.
Those are the reasons I loved it. A book that takes extreme chances, an author that doesn't care if he pisses you off or makes you feel like you might be struck by lightning by the time you have finished reading is an author that I find refreshing."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I laughed a lot. But warning, at times it's not very politically correct."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every story is a combination of being horrid, twisted, sexy and yet kind of sweet in an odd way."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Revenge was never so fun, over the top and satisfying."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance. Truth, it's a backslash, they attack only when attacked, but nevertheless they are merciless. That is where the not-realistic side of the story comes into view, it feels a little impossible for them to not being questioned, but I don't think realism was what the author was searching, this is a funny romp, and as such, it accomplishes its task."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"By portraying their five adventures the author also seems to satirize many aspects of the common American way of life, the juxtaposition of the four youngsters and the rest of the world exposing much that is wrong in it.
I was also wondering whether the reference to the March sisters of Alcott's Little Women is coincidental (The POV of view belonging to the second eldest who is also the bookish type -JO, the eldest "brother" being uninventive and conservative but reliable -Meg, the third eldest being frail and lost in his world of IT -Beth, the youngest being the prettiest, spoilt and fierce -Amy).
Be it as it may this is a short, hilarious read. Not for the faint of heart as it is not only graphic but also outright evil. It also gives food for some thought about life, love and everything else that counts."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is a funny romp but do not search a realistic story in here; unless you don't compare it to some frat house type of story where the boys involved always try to prove that, under 21 years old you are really not an adult. Don't get mistaken by the cover, there is very little of innocence or naivete in this book."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What the five chapters portrays is the perfectly functional everyday life of four deranged and highly disfunctional young men who are involved in a long term relationship with each of the others. We are not told about their past nor about what brought them together. We are shown how they live, love and protect.
As a unit they function perfectly despite some issues, the main one being that they are not entirely honest, for example not saying to the youngest that he does not know how to make love. But after all this is entirely realistic as it is very common, among "normal" families, to be silent about things that should be voiced. (&#8230 &#8230;this is a short, hilarious read. Not for the faint of heart as it is not only graphic but also outright evil. It also gives food for some thought about life, love and everything else that counts."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story. It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A series of shorts about a group of young guys living together because they are all gay and support each other. You might want to suspend disbelief a bit as the stories are very much "us against them". That said, they are funny stories."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"...leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story. It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I do not recommend reading this while at work as I have been doing. Every time I burst out laughing I just get glared at."_

More of this user status update (while reading) on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"*Struck very deep chord with me - does that make me bad?*
Andrew Ashling is very good at revenge, if you read this, or "A Dish Served Cold", you will find an ingeniously wicked plotter at work.
But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone once said after reading these stories, _"Aww, I want to eat spaghetti off of naked boys too."_

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Oh my, with a healthy dose of over the top revenge that leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation.Sit back and laugh a little."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A series of shorts about a group of young guys living together because they are all gay and support each other. You might want to suspend disbelief a bit as the stories are very much "us against them". That said, they are funny stories."_

You can also read this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I do not recommend reading this while at work as I have been doing. Every time I burst out laughing I just get glared at."_

More of this user status update (while reading) on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

This is it, but you can also read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"My only real complaint, is that it's too short! Just when you really start getting to know and love the characters it's over."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Funniest book I've read in a very long time. :-D "_

This review (yep, this is it) on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Cinque capitoli, incorniciati da introduzioni e conclusioni molto simoli, raccontano cinque episodi della vita di un giovanissimo ménage à quatre i cui protagonisti sono gloriosamente disturbati ma riescono a cavarsela benissimo."_

Piu di questa recensione: *Amazon Italia*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A series of shorts about a group of young guys living together because they are all gay and support each other. You might want to suspend disbelief a bit as the stories are very much "us against them". That said, they are funny stories."_

You can also read this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Okay, first of all, let me say up front that this book is DEFINITELY not going to be everyone's cup of tea. It is graphic, it will be offensive to many, and it borders on the obscene.
Those are the reasons I loved it. A book that takes extreme chances, an author that doesn't care if he pisses you off or makes you feel like you might be struck by lightning by the time you have finished reading is an author that I find refreshing."_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"As with all other of Andrew's stories, this one also comes with warnings. At this point Andrew shouldn't surprise me anymore, but it seems it doesn't matter what type of story he writes, he manages to shock and entertain me every time. I found myself torn between being disturbed with their antics and laughing my *ss off, on a couple of occasions at the same time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book was a strange mix of sadism, ****-eroticism and humor. I initially had some difficulty getting over the sadistic part of the story and some of the unrealistic things that happened, but as I continued to read it and stopped taking the story seriously, I couldn't help but laugh at the antics of the four colorful main characters into whose quasi-family (the members of the 4-some at time act like brothers and then switch to kinky-mode) life we take a peek."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It's twisted and wrong and completely implausible... and entertaining the entire time. Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement. "_

More on *Goodread*s.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The stories here were quick reads, hilariously funny, over the top, full of taboos, sexy, and really well thought out. I thoroughly enjoyed the book and flew through it. Read it if you like men, sex, and some fun kink. On the other hand, Andrew might not be the best author to read if you are easily offended or are not interested in being made to think about "family values", unless you like to take offense, which some people do..."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I laughed a lot. But warning, at times it's not very politically correct."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_This is a funny romp but do not search a realistic story in here; unless you don't compare it to some frat house type of story where the boys involved always try to prove that, under 21 years old you are really not an adult. Don't get mistaken by the cover, there is very little of innocence or naivete in this book..._

Review by Elisa Rolle

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

This is it, but you can see it here, on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have to say that some of the tricks they organize against people who did them wrong are really wicked, to a level that I almost felt pity for the object of their vengeance. Truth, it's a backslash, they attack only when attacked, but nevertheless they are merciless. That is where the not-realistic side of the story comes into view, it feels a little impossible for them to not being questioned, but I don't think realism was what the author was searching, this is a funny romp, and as such, it accomplishes its task."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A series of shorts about a group of young guys living together because they are all gay and support each other. You might want to suspend disbelief a bit as the stories are very much "us against them". That said, they are funny stories."_

You can also read this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Not recommended for anyone lacking in a sense of humor or suffering from an inability to suspend reality - and maybe morality - for the sake of their own amusement."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I laughed a lot. But warning, at times it's not very politically correct."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"But this is also a wonderful, funny and gratifying story. It's as deep as you want it to be. Just because it's a light and easy read, doesn't mean it does not raise some original and interesting ideas. I also think that it is wrong to criticise writing for being accessible, it's harder to be very comprehensible than it is to be obtuse."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"In this story, I again love the voice he uses in writing and am impressed that, in a relatively simple tale, he can make me laugh, blush, take offense, and rethink my values."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew's narration is brilliant, a way as an author to completely embody a deeper question about how we define our moral boundaries. It is not about realism or escapism, rather this book is a vibrant invitation - a Queer as Folk meets The Simpsons.
With so many glorified stories written about fulfillment of fantasy, I was pleasantly satisfied with the fresh, unique, and valuable pieces these stories presented. I laughed hysterically, smiled with amusement, grinned wickedly, and admired how Mr. Ashling dares to challenge (and tantalize) a reader."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Like the blurb describes, Just Don't Mess With Us is essentially fast food. It's light, quick, has little substance, but is thoroughly enjoyable. The story is quick-moving, the plot is fun, and the characters are likeable.
It took me a while to figure out what it was reminding me of&#8230; it's essentially a gay porn version of a 90s family sitcom. It's got the slightly outlandish story lines, the humour, and the set-ups often found in those old TV shows. It was like a modern and sexy romp down memory lane. That might not have been what Ashling was going for, but it's what I took from it."_

More of this review on *Cameron D. James's Blog*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Short, sweet, explicit and kinky. Perfect for a light afternoon of reading hardcore boy-love."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on Goodreads.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"In this story, I again love the voice he uses in writing and am impressed that, in a relatively simple tale, he can make he laugh, blush, take offense, and rethink my values."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal?' and can you truly be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this and other reviews on Goodreads.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Perhaps you need to be a bit warped, I don't know. If so, I am, and I found humor on almost every page.
That's not to say that at times I didn't feel sorry for the victims of the guys plots...but what the hell. They so had it coming.
Both the characters and the stories are twisted, extreme, and not to be taken seriously. The question is, do you have an open enough mind for it? This book will offend as many as it will make laugh. Great job, Ashling! I took this to lunch and found myself being stared at as I was laughing so loudly at times."_

More of this and other reviews on Goodreads.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"...leaves the reader with a case of either the guilty giggles or the I-can't-believe-he-wrote-that indignation."_

You can read the full review *here*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

Also available in epub and mobi on *ARe* and in epub on *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've put the five stories of this book separately in Amazon's Kindle Unlimited program.

If you're a subscriber to KU this means you can basically borrow, read and return them for free.

These are the links:

*1. Family Games*
*2. Family Payback*
*3. Family Meal*
*4. Family Visit*
*5. Family Sound*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The witty and sarcastic humor is very lighthearted but brilliantly poses two questions - what is 'normal'? and can you trully be in love with more than one person?"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Okay, first of all, let me say up front that this book is DEFINITELY not going to be everyone's cup of tea. It is graphic, it will be offensive to many, and it borders on the obscene.

Those are the reasons I loved it."_

Much more of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Also available in epub and mobi from *ARe* and in epub from *Kobo*, *Barnes & Noble* (Nook) and 



 (iBook).


----------

